# la domenica



## Old Asudem (27 Aprile 2008)

ma che bella è la domenica mattina??? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




ti alzi più tardi, fai le cose con calma, ti godi ogni piccolo gesto perchè non è finalizzato al fare più presto per non fare tardi 

	
	
		
		
	


	




sembra che ogni piccola cosa abbia un senso più ...sereno.
poi mentre ti prendi cura delle cose a cui tieni ,ora che è primavera e han tutti le finestre aperte , senti i suoni, le voci, lo sbatacchiare dei piatti, l'aspirapolvere che ronza, senti i profumi dei pranzi domenicali, le voci dei bambini e l'abbaiare dei cani..
poi mi posso dedicare alla mie amate piante e ai miei fiori , salutare chi passa sotto il balcone  e fare 4 chiacchere mentre tutto intorno gira giusto..
oggi mi sento molto natural 

	
	
		
		
	


	









http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TtNXjfaCWEc



comunque mentre odio la domenica sera, adoro la domenica mattina.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma che bella è la domenica mattina???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Acc ...Asudem con questo hai rivelato troppo di te...

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=rzvDtAEd6nI


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Aprile 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Acc ...Asudem con questo hai rivelato troppo di te...
> 
> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=rzvDtAEd6nI


mi sento più vicina a questa. anzi ,l'adoro

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=XAxKufYQDu0


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> mi sento più vicina a questa. anzi ,l'adoro
> 
> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=XAxKufYQDu0


Questa mi fa star male ...per me indicava il rapporto con mio marito .... sbagliavo


----------



## Old Airforever (27 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma che bella è la domenica mattina???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E' da 13 anni che non apprezzo la domenica...questo lavoro sfasa la settimana...come non apprezzo il mese d'agosto, il Natale, la Pasqua...
Air


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Aprile 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> E' da 13 anni che non apprezzo la domenica...questo lavoro sfasa la settimana...come non apprezzo il mese d'agosto, il Natale, la Pasqua...
> Air


air, fammi un bel sorriso !!


----------



## Old Airforever (27 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> air, fammi un bel sorriso !!


...può bastare?


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Aprile 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...può bastare?



ma sì, basta che sia un sorriso


----------



## Old fischio (27 Aprile 2008)

un bel ritmo domenicale questa.. lo sintetizza bene...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QwskzjDFXV0


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Aprile 2008)

beccatevi questa che vi torna il buonuomore e vi rifate gli occhietti

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=VILWkqlQLWk


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> beccatevi questa che vi torna il buonuomore e vi rifate gli occhietti
> 
> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=VILWkqlQLWk


Grazie!


----------



## Old Giusy (27 Aprile 2008)

La domenica mattina passa troppo in fretta....

Meglio il venerdì pomeriggio!


----------



## Fedifrago (27 Aprile 2008)

Bella la domenica...con un bel sole caldo...piazzato in giardino, con pc e musica...ora sto ascoltando Mina-Besame mucho... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Lo so...non cambio mai!!

"..che tengo miedo perderte perderte depues..."


----------



## Fedifrago (27 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> *La domenica mattina passa troppo in fretta....*
> 
> Meglio il venerdì pomeriggio!


Alzati prima no!??!


----------



## Old Giusy (27 Aprile 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Alzati prima no!??!


Anche questo è vero... Ma sai.... dopo i bagordi del sabato...


----------



## Fedifrago (27 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Anche questo è vero... Ma sai.... dopo i bagordi del sabato...


...con le amiche eh.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Te non la conti giusta!!


----------



## Old Star (27 Aprile 2008)

La domenica per me è relax allo stato puro...magari qui!!


----------



## Old Giusy (27 Aprile 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> ...con le amiche eh....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Per questo ridevo, Fedi....

Non faccio bagordi da anni....


----------



## Old Giusy (27 Aprile 2008)

Star ha detto:


> La domenica per me è relax allo stato puro...magari qui!!


Prima o poi comprerò un casale così!


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (27 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Prima o poi comprerò un casale così!



Stupendo...un vero sogno.


----------



## Old Holly (27 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma che bella è la domenica mattina???
> 
> 
> 
> ...




A volte mi sembra di essere più in sintonia con te che con le mie sorelle


----------



## Lettrice (27 Aprile 2008)

Bla bla bla...Buona domenica legnose...

Fischio che avatar supergnocco che hai...


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Aprile 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> A volte mi sembra di essere più in sintonia con te che con le mie sorelle


----------



## brugola (27 Aprile 2008)

la domenica è fantastica...ma oh raga...che figata è il venerdì sera??? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




è la sera della domenica che smarrona un pò le ovaie...però questa settimana mi finisce di mercoledì...si può fareeeeeeee


----------



## Old Giusy (27 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> la domenica è fantastica...ma oh raga...che figata è il venerdì sera???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A me non finisce mercoledì.... sigh!


----------



## brugola (27 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> A me non finisce mercoledì.... sigh!


giusy....considera che tu stai costruendo il tuo futuro, stai alzando il pil, e probabilmente non pulisci il water..
yawnnnnnn che ozio ozioso...


----------



## Mari' (27 Aprile 2008)

*Brugola*

Mi sei mancata


----------



## brugola (27 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Mi sei mancata


marì...ma che carina sei?????
ti mando un bacio al gusto di cognac courvasieur...


----------



## Mari' (27 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> marì...ma che carina sei?????
> ti mando un bacio al gusto di *cognac courvasieur..*.


Uuuuuuuuuuummmmm che buon profumo  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  accetto con gioia!


----------



## brugola (27 Aprile 2008)

e se non ti bastasse ho appena messo nei vasetti il sughetto di carciofi e pancetta ....si fanno le scorte..tra poco i carciofi mi latiteranno....e io pago...


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Uuuuuuuuuuummmmm che buon profumo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


courvuasier.
pignola e bastarda ma la precisione è importante


----------



## Mari' (27 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> e se non ti bastasse ho appena messo nei vasetti il sughetto di carciofi e pancetta ....si fanno le scorte..tra poco i carciofi mi latiteranno....e io pago...


Intanto magni buono e saporito  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  investire sull'alimentazione e' sempre cosa buona e salubre.


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Aprile 2008)

dò il benvenuto agli ultimi arrivati:
cretina e stupidaveramente 

	
	
		
		
	


	

















bella stronza c'èra già quindi,,,


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> e se non ti bastasse ho appena messo nei vasetti il sughetto di carciofi e pancetta ....si fanno le scorte..tra poco i carciofi mi latiteranno....e io pago...


Voglio la ricetta..


----------



## brugola (27 Aprile 2008)

ciao  a te.
e al tuo figlio finocchio...
ciao a te e a chi ti paga da bere

che cantante è??


----------



## Old Addos (27 Aprile 2008)

*Non male*

Io ho fatto la furbata di portarmi a casa un pacco di lavoro da fare venerdì 25 , così adesso sono oltremodo rilassato ( complice anche la puntata alle terme di Abano ) , per cui domani 28 aprile - lunedì - mi fa una sacrosanta pugnetta.


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> ciao  a te.
> e al tuo figlio finocchio...
> ciao a te e a chi ti paga da bere
> 
> che cantante è??


lucio dalla
ho vinto qualche cosa?


----------



## brugola (27 Aprile 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Voglio la ricetta..


cipolla tritata a rosolore con un filo d'olio, pancetta e vino bianco da fare evaporare subito.
carciofi trati fini fini li butti dentro e aggiungi il pomodoro in polpa.
kg di peperoncino e una scheggia di brodo rapunzler.
fai andare 2 orette e metti nei vasetti per i tempi cupi..


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> cipolla tritata a rosolore con un filo d'olio, pancetta e vino bianco da fare evaporare subito.
> carciofi trati fini fini li butti dentro e aggiungi il pomodoro in polpa.
> kg di peperoncino e una scheggia di brodo rapunzler.
> fai andare 2 orette e metti nei vasetti per i tempi cupi..


Grazie! 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Pancetta a dadini?


----------



## brugola (28 Aprile 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Grazie!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a dadini....e a strafottere...nel senso che più ce n'è meglio è


----------



## Lettrice (28 Aprile 2008)

Smettetela ho gia' fame...


----------



## brugola (28 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> lucio dalla
> ho vinto qualche cosa?


hai vinto il bambolino d'oro.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> a dadini....e a strafottere...nel senso che più ce n'è meglio è


Grazie


----------



## Old fischio (28 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> cipolla tritata a rosolore con un filo d'olio, pancetta e vino bianco da fare evaporare subito.
> carciofi trati fini fini li butti dentro e aggiungi il pomodoro in polpa.
> kg di peperoncino e una scheggia di brodo rapunzler.
> fai andare 2 orette e metti nei vasetti per i tempi cupi..


posso avanzare la mia variante?

speck al posto della pancetta, va bene tagliati fini i carciofi con prevalenza del cuore del carciofo.. ma assolutamente senza polpa di pomodoro, per me copre tutto il sapore.. e poi massimo 20 min di cotturo finche il gambo non si spiaccica sotto la forchetta! 
spolverata di parmigiano quando si spadella

PS che è il brodo rapunzler..


----------



## brugola (28 Aprile 2008)

fischio ha detto:


> posso avanzare la mia variante?
> 
> speck al posto della pancetta, va bene tagliati fini i carciofi con prevalenza del cuore del carciofo.. ma assolutamente senza polpa di pomodoro, per me copre tutto il sapore.. e poi massimo 20 min di cotturo finche il gambo non si spiaccica sotto la forchetta!
> spolverata di parmigiano quando si spadella
> ...


ti concedo la variante dello speck (solo perchè lo fa la mamma) ma il pomodoro ci sta troppo bene.
il rapunzler è un dado vegetale che costa praticamente come la coca al gr.  ...ma ne metti solo una scheggia perchè è molto saporito


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> ti concedo la variante dello speck (solo perchè lo fa la mamma) ma il pomodoro ci sta troppo bene.
> il rapunzler è un dado vegetale che costa praticamente come la coca al gr.  ...ma ne metti solo una scheggia perchè è molto saporito


il dado rapunzer fa cacare e non sa di niente

augh


----------



## Lettrice (28 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> il dado rapunzer fa cacare e non sa di niente
> 
> augh


Prezzo per prezzo meglio la coca...


----------



## Old fischio (28 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> il dado rapunzer fa cacare e non sa di niente
> 
> augh


..come mi chiarite le idee voi...

...e io continuo a pensarvi taaanto!


----------



## brugola (28 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> il dado rapunzer fa cacare e non sa di niente
> 
> augh


ha parlato ferran adrià de nojialtri


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> ha parlato ferran adrià de nojialtri


no, ma l'ho assaggiato e per avere un minimo di sapore devi metterne 4


----------



## brugola (28 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> no, ma l'ho assaggiato e per avere un minimo di sapore devi metterne 4


ma il rapunzler???? se con una scheggia già è troppo!!
Guarda che tu usi il dado stard...


----------



## La Lupa (28 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma che bella è la domenica mattina???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E già.

Finchè non si apre la porta della camera da letto ed esce lo scrondo.
In mutande e ciabatte.

Rutto parabolico, grattattina scrotale e balzo sul telecomando.


Ah! Le gioie della convivenza!


----------



## Iris (28 Aprile 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> E già.
> 
> Finchè non si apre la porta della camera da letto ed esce lo scrondo.
> In mutande e ciabatte.
> ...


Qundo c'è l'amore , c'è tutto...


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Aprile 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> E già.
> 
> Finchè non si apre la porta della camera da letto ed esce lo scrondo.
> In mutande e ciabatte.
> ...


BIMBI E GRULLI CHI LI HA FATTI SE LI TRASTULLI


----------



## Iris (28 Aprile 2008)

A proposito di convivenza:ma perchè gli uomini devono pisciare in piedi?
Perchè non abbassano la tavoletta?
E perchè non puliscono il lavello dopo che si sono fatti la barba?
Perchè gli uomini usano tutti, ma dico tutti i bagni a loro disposizione?





 Se un appartamento avesse 5 bagni sono sicura li userebbero e sporcherebbero tutti e cinque


----------



## La Lupa (28 Aprile 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> A proposito di convivenza:ma perchè gli uomini devono pisciare in piedi?
> Perchè non abbassano la tavoletta?
> E perchè non puliscono il lavello dopo che si sono fatti la barba?
> Perchè gli uomini usano tutti, ma dico tutti i bagni a loro disposizione?
> ...


Il mio piscia seduto.


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Aprile 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Il mio piscia seduto.


e caga in piedi?


----------



## Iris (28 Aprile 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Il mio piscia seduto.


Pure il mio ex marito. Era il suo unico pregio.

per il resto pure mio figlio fa la pipì in piedi.


----------



## Iris (28 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> e caga in piedi?


Guarda che sono tutte cavolate...insegnano all'asilo ai bimbi a farla in piedi..Tzè...retaggi cretini...


----------



## La Lupa (28 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> e caga in piedi?


No.
Però caga come un orso.


----------



## Lettrice (28 Aprile 2008)

Dipende eh... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Apu e il mio ex pisciano seduti... comunque al nord gli uomini pisciano piu' seduti... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Il mio ex puliva sempre dopo essersi fatto la barba... forse era il segno che non ho notato per capire che era uno stronzo..


----------



## brugola (28 Aprile 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> No.
> Però caga come un orso.


qui vi aspettavo...


----------



## La Lupa (28 Aprile 2008)

Eccola lì!

Ha seguito la pussa... e c'ha trovato subito.

Scusa Brigola, abbiamo iniziato senza di te...


----------



## Lettrice (28 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> qui vi aspettavo...


Senti Brugola ma fammi capire... com'e' che tiri in ballo sempre la pupu? Con 9000 euri ti togli il _penziero_


----------



## brugola (28 Aprile 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Eccola lì!
> 
> Ha seguito la pussa... e c'ha trovato subito.
> 
> Scusa Brigola, abbiamo iniziato senza di te...


per stavolta lupa ...ma solo per stavolta...


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Aprile 2008)

il mio bello thread sulla serenità della domenica zozzato come sempre 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  da pipì e pupu.

Lo sapete che avete dei problemi eh?


----------



## La Lupa (28 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> il mio bello thread sulla serenità della domenica zozzato come sempre
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vabbè, è lunedì inoltrato ormai... nutella su tutti i fronti.
Aggiornati!


----------



## brugola (28 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> il mio bello thread sulla serenità della domenica zozzato come sempre
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma quanto incazzata sei che lavori il 2???


----------



## Iris (28 Aprile 2008)

Lancio un appello importante.

Uomini..sedetevi E' più comodo: in un unica soluzione fate ppì, pupù...e leggiucchiate qualcosa...se volete anche con sottofondo musicale. Se potete chiudete la porta e aprite la finestra.
Poi una passata di VIm..e via...verso nuove avventure


----------



## Lettrice (28 Aprile 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Lancio un appello importante.
> 
> Uomini..sedetevi E' più comodo: in un unica soluzione fate ppì, pupù...e leggiucchiate qualcosa...se volete anche con sottofondo musicale. Se potete chiudete la porta e aprite la finestra.
> Poi una passata di VIm..e via...verso nuove avventure


Io li obbligo a mettere la candeggina in gel dopo lo sciacquone


----------



## La Lupa (28 Aprile 2008)

A proposito... mi si è rotto il coperchio di vacchetta.


----------



## brugola (28 Aprile 2008)

che rompipalle le donne...ma anche a voi..chevvenefrega di tirarla giù ?


----------



## brugola (28 Aprile 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> A proposito... mi si è rotto il coperchio di vacchetta.


nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Iris (28 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io li obbligo a mettere la candeggina in gel dopo lo sciacquone


 
Come fai ad obbligarli? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Dimmelo..mi interessa..io c'ho due piscioni in casa...


----------



## Old Holly (28 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> che rompipalle le donne...ma anche a voi..chevvenefrega di tirarla giù ?


Questione di principio!


----------



## Iris (28 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> che rompipalle le donne...ma anche a voi..chevvenefrega di tirarla giù ?


Mi fa schifo...


----------



## brugola (28 Aprile 2008)

guardale lì come si inalberano tutte per l'asse...


----------



## Lettrice (28 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> che rompipalle le donne...ma anche a voi..chevvenefrega di tirarla giù ?



Io non la voglio toccare la tazza del cesso... punto.

Anzi donne saldate la tavoletta al cesso!!!
Tutti seduti... piu' Settimana enigmistica pe tutti


----------



## Old Holly (28 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> guardale lì come si inalberano tutte per l'asse...



Il grande Lebowski  docet...


----------



## Lettrice (28 Aprile 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Come fai ad obbligarli?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Li aspetto al varco... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





E non scherzo... divento una spaccawallas... ma dopo qualche settimana lo faranno per evitare le mie lamentele...


----------



## brugola (28 Aprile 2008)

non mi ricordo come siamo passate dal romanticismo della domenica all'asse del cesso ma fa niente..


----------



## Iris (28 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io non la voglio toccare la tazza del cesso... punto.
> 
> Anzi donne saldate la tazoletta al cesso!!!
> Tutti seduti... piu' Settimana enigmistica pe tutti


Già.
Senza contare che il cesso è forse il posto più importante della casa. E' da lì che vedi il carattere di una persona...mica scherzo...


----------



## Iris (28 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> non mi ricordo come siamo passate dal romanticismo della domenica all'asse del cesso ma fa niente..


La domenica il bagno si usa di più...


----------



## Lettrice (28 Aprile 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Già.
> Senza contare che il cesso è forse il posto più importante della casa. E' da lì che vedi il carattere di una persona...mica scherzo...


Qui va il cesso separato...


----------



## Iris (28 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Qui va il cesso separato...


Pure io li ho separati...ma Marco c'ha il vizio di usare pure il mio...


----------



## brugola (28 Aprile 2008)

ieri come pranzo domenicale mi son fatta due uova alla coque..crude perchè qualche coglione mi aveva detto 2 minuti in acqua fredda... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




ecco, la domenica dovrebbe essere proibito fare pranzi sfigati


----------



## Iris (28 Aprile 2008)

Io mi sono fatta i ravioli ai carciofi, e l'orata al cartoccio.


----------



## ranatan (28 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> ieri come pranzo domenicale mi son fatta due uova alla coque..crude perchè qualche coglione mi aveva detto 2 minuti in acqua fredda...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old Holly (28 Aprile 2008)

Io gli involtini di bresaola e lo stracotto al vino bianco!


----------



## Iris (28 Aprile 2008)

E poi pure la torta alle mele...


----------



## Lettrice (28 Aprile 2008)

La domenica ho il brunch spaccafegato... salsicce, bacon, uova fritte, toast con 4kg di burro salato, qualche fungo e pomodoro alla griglia, caffe' a manetta, tre o quattro pancakes e muffins salati... 

In genero finisco di digerire il martedi'


----------



## Nobody (28 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> La domenica ho il brunch spaccafegato... salsicce, bacon, uova fritte, toast con 4kg di burro salato, qualche fungo e pomodoro alla griglia, caffe' a manetta, tre o quattro pancakes e muffins salati...
> 
> In genero finisco di digerire il martedi'


Minchia....e poi non ho azzeccato a suo tempo a chiamarti iena!


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> ieri come pranzo domenicale mi son fatta due uova alla coque..crude perchè qualche coglione mi aveva detto 2 minuti in acqua fredda...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


qualche coglione non ti ha neanche detto di accendere il fuoco sotto.
L'hai fatto?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	













*TI HO DETTO :METTI LE UOVA A FREDDO E DOPO 2 MINUTI DALLA BOLLITURA SONO ALLA COQUE, CRETINA! 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Neanche le uova alla coque....vissani dei miei stringatini 

	
	
		
		
	


	












*


----------



## brugola (28 Aprile 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Io mi sono fatta i ravioli ai carciofi, e l'orata al cartoccio.


bboni.
io ho fatto il sugo di carciofi, ma poi era troppo tardi e l'ho surgelato.
la domenica mi garba l'arrosto con le patatine...classico, fa chic e non impegna


----------



## brugola (28 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> qualche coglione non ti ha neanche detto di accendere il fuoco sotto.
> L'hai fatto??
> 
> 
> ...


si ma solo perchè sono gagliarda e arguta..


----------



## Lettrice (28 Aprile 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Minchia....e poi non ho azzeccato a suo tempo a chiamarti iena!


Perche? A me piace... ogni tanto prendo anche i fagioli...


----------



## Nobody (28 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Perche? A me piace... ogni tanto prendo anche i fagioli...


Oh....my God!


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Aprile 2008)

io ieri una cofanata di popcorn e pasta in bianco 

	
	
		
		
	


	




una banana e un pacchetto di pavesini 

	
	
		
		
	


	





però la sera due fettazze  di filetto alte una spanna cotte in  mezzo panetto di burro di crema


----------



## Lettrice (28 Aprile 2008)

Vedi la carne cotta nel burro mi schifa un poco... aggiunge inutili calorie che potrei rispiarmiare per dopo... carne solo alla griglia...


----------



## La Lupa (28 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> io ieri una cofanata di popcorn e pasta in bianco
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E bè... si sa che la sera è meglio rimaner leggeri...


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Aprile 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> E bè... si sa che la sera è meglio rimaner leggeri...


stanotte avevo la digestione che carburava maluccio...

per quanto riguarda il filetto la morte sua e' nel burro


----------



## La Lupa (28 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Vedi la carne cotta nel burro mi schifa un poco...


Anche a me!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Bleah!

Io la domenica mi alzo a 1/2 giorno, l'una... caffettiera da 4, focaccia calda e nutella, chiffari della pasticceria con gelato o marmellata... biscottini di frolla, in questa stagione fragole col limone... divano e libro.

Il tutto fino alla comparsa dello scrondo, ovviamente.


----------



## Lettrice (28 Aprile 2008)

Questione di gusti...


----------



## Old Anna A (28 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> stanotte avevo la digestione che carburava maluccio...
> 
> per quanto riguarda il filetto la morte sua e' nel burro


vero... come è vero che la vera cotoletta alla milanese va rigorosamente fritta in ottimo e abbondante burro.
slurp.


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Aprile 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> vero... come è vero che la vera cotoletta alla milanese va rigorosamente fritta in ottimo e abbondante burro.
> slurp.


oh! finalmente una che capisca qualcosa. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




è vero che si prendono due chili a cotoletta ma son particolari irrilevanti


----------



## brugola (28 Aprile 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> vero... come è vero che la vera cotoletta alla milanese va rigorosamente fritta in ottimo e abbondante burro.
> slurp.


sai che no invece??
provandole tutte e due molto più buona con l'olio


----------



## Old Anna A (28 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> sai che no invece??
> provandole tutte e due molto più buona con l'olio


è cosa diversa...
può essere buona, certo... ma non quellla roba fantastica che ho mangiato in un ottimo ristorante di milano. era da svenimento...


----------



## brugola (28 Aprile 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> è cosa diversa...
> può essere buona, certo... ma non quellla roba fantastica che ho mangiato in un ottimo ristorante di milano. era da svenimento...


se vieni a casa mia ti contorci dal piacere..
hai le visioni mistiche
e puoi anche ruttare


----------



## Old Anna A (28 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> se vieni a casa mia ti contorci dal piacere..
> hai le visioni mistiche
> e puoi anche ruttare


ok. dimmi che vino portare...


----------



## brugola (28 Aprile 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> ok. dimmi che vino portare...


con la milanese portami pure un grignolino, o un buon chianti  

	
	
		
		
	


	




già che ci sei porta anche i liquori


----------



## Old Anna A (28 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> con la milanese portami pure un grignolino, o un buon chianti
> 
> 
> 
> ...


va bene...


----------



## Fedifrago (28 Aprile 2008)

*Ma cosa dici?*



Iris ha detto:


> A proposito di convivenza:ma perchè gli uomini devono pisciare in piedi?
> Perchè non abbassano la tavoletta?
> *E perchè non puliscono il lavello dopo che si sono fatti la barba?*
> Perchè gli uomini usano tutti, ma dico tutti i bagni a loro disposizione?
> ...


Io il lavello lo pulisco...


----------



## Nobody (28 Aprile 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Io il lavello lo pulisco...


Pure io, sempre! E, pur pisciando in piedi, lascio pulito pavimento e water. Iris, ma che uomini hai frequentato finora?


----------



## Lettrice (28 Aprile 2008)

Eccoli la!!!

E' da quando il cesso e' stato inventato che gli uomini non centrano  e la fanno infatti fuori dal vaso... 

Vorrei parlare con le vostre mogli piuttosto


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Aprile 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Pure io, sempre! E, pur pisciando in piedi, lascio pulito pavimento e water. Iris, ma che uomini hai frequentato finora?


sembra che stiate dicendo che pisciate nel lavello


----------



## Fedifrago (28 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Eccoli la!!!
> 
> E' da quando il cesso e' stato inventato che gli uomini non centrano e la fanno infatti fuori dal vaso...
> 
> Vorrei parlare con le vostre mogli piuttosto


Chiama pure quando vuoi...


----------

